# PMS how do you deal with it?



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

These past few days I have not been pleasant at home. I'm not going out of my way to talk to anyone, but when they do something irritating like not picking up after themselves or they keep asking questions over and over I get a little snappy. 

Normally it's not this bad. I apologized to my family yesterday for my silly actions. They do not deserve it and I need to chill. I have this scowl look on my face and they know it's that time to leave me alone.

I use to be able to run it off, but now. Nope. I deal with it. I try to stay to myself as much as possible. Even if it means hanging out in the chicken coop or my bedroom away from everyone.
I've always had PMS badly. It's not something I can help or enjoy. My blood pressure is high and I can feel it.

How do you deal with PMS? Luckily no one here tries to push my buttons during this time. I hate these hormone changes. Often I'll have migraines as well.


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

I just try to stay active and take deep breaths. Like you, everything gets on my nerves and I get emotional. Running helps me too because I feel like I'm running "away" from whatever annoys me. I also try to avoid annoying situations as much as I can--ha, yeah right!


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

How old are you? When I turned 43 my PMS got so bad that nothing could fix it. I'm now on progesterone and the PMS is gone.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm 2 years shy of 40.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I warn people, I keep to myself, and I will keep a stash of things that make happy chemicals go off in my brain to level myself.

it doesn't take too much, I usually have a dark chocolate bar in the freezer and I'll eat a piece of it or two and take a minute. For whatever reason that will level me back out.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

I have always had bad PMS. Right now my doctor has me taking the pill around the clock so I don't even have a period. I do NOT miss the PMS! However, I have read doing that is just a dealing with the symptoms and not the real issue of why I have PMS. I have heard sometimes it can be the foods we eat. However, a friend of mine eats terrible. Fatty, greasy foods. Lots of processed stuff etc, and she has never suffered PMS. Doesn't mean she might not pay for it later, but anyway. I would like to look into some alternative things for PMS too, not just taking a pill around the clock.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I'd like to stay away from the medications myself. I put enough in my body with my neck injury. 

I don't eat fatty or greasy foods, but adding super health foods with the right vitamins would be ideal. I'm all for alternative ways to help this. . I'll have to research to see if I can find a few ways to calm the nerves. 

My oldest daughter has horrible PMS as well.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

lol, I do let myself have a greasy meal or two for pms. 

I do what my body wants during that time, I haven't taken the pill since 2009 and I could not be happier about it. I try to think of it objectively, and go ahead and eat/drink whatever makes me level again 

most of the time otherwise I eat as healthy as possible. 

some people can do fine, I have issues. I couldn't handle being on the pill like your doctor has you, I don't like the effects hormones have on me.


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

There is PMS and then there is PMDD. You can get your doctor to check your levels to see which you might have. IMO, PMDD is like double that of PMS symptoms! It sucks! I believe for me right now I'm in the middle of Perimenopause which isn't fun either! It sucks being a woman sometimes! 

I think to, there are many factors that play into why some people suffer worse PMS than others. I would say genetics is one of them. The other might just be how we react to daily stress, foods, environment etc. I try to do some yoga sometimes, (not like I should though). I eat ok but could do better in that department as well.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

AgentD said:


> There is PMS and then there is PMDD. You can get your doctor to check your levels to see which you might have. IMO, PMDD is like double that of PMS symptoms! It sucks! I believe for me right now I'm in the middle of Perimenopause which isn't fun either! It sucks being a woman sometimes!
> 
> I think to, there are many factors that play into why some people suffer worse PMS than others. I would say genetics is one of them. The other might just be how we react to daily stress, foods, environment etc. I try to do some yoga sometimes, (not like I should though). I eat ok but could do better in that department as well.


Interesting! I never knew that. My mother had horrid PMS also. She never naturally grew out of menopause. It started in her early 40's and lasted till early 60's when she had a hysterectomy. I'll get my levels checked next time I go in which is very soon.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i put on a suit of armor, but alas, i am a husband


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I'd like to stay away from the medications myself. I put enough in my body with my neck injury.
> 
> I don't eat fatty or greasy foods, but adding super health foods with the right vitamins would be ideal. I'm all for alternative ways to help this. . I'll have to research to see if I can find a few ways to calm the nerves.
> 
> My oldest daughter has horrible PMS as well.


I am a Yogi tea junkie. I love how they blend teas specifically for different needs. I drink one called "Woman's Energy" that's supposed to balance hormones during PMS. I have no idea if it actually works, or if its' just a placebo effect, but it doesn't hurt. And herbal tea is always good for you anyway!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I keep to myself a lot. Instead of raging, I just like to be alone. And lay down. And listen to lounge music. Read a book. Away from the world. 

I've found that as I've gotten older, my PMS makes me moodier. It must be a hormonal thing.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm not bragging here but I haven't had PMS that bad. I wonder if it's because I have a high intake of Omega 3 fatty acids. Over twenty years ago, I started eating more Omega 3 rich foods because I accidentally discovered it helped my really dry skin. Nothing helped then when I went on a vacation to a country where they ate a lot of Omega 3 rich foods, I had no more dry skin. The added benefit which I came to realize later was it also helped PMS symptoms.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

You know what? I ran out of chia seeds. I was eating them daily before running out. I buy 6lbs at a time and the price doubled! I was paying $30 and now they are $60. Ugh!

I did order another 6lbs, but if the price goes up any more, I'll have to go back to fish oil. Chia seeds is a super food that I can not live without. I bet that is why I'm so dang cranky! They are packed with omega fats.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

wait...are those the same seeds that make such cute little plant pets?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Chia seeds were featured highly in the book "Born To Run" about a tribe in Mexico known for their incredible endurance and barefoot running.

Anyway, I digress....

What to do about PMS? I find that handcuffs and a riding crop work quite well.



I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I'm 2 years shy of 40.


Oh, and around here we call that 38.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

For balancing moods and hormones, I like to use essential oils of Geranium, Clary Sage, and Lavender in an oil burner/vaporizer.

I favor Geranium essential oil blended with sweet almond oil, to apply gently on my tummy and lower back for cramps. Sometimes I'll add ginger for it's warming properties. 

As for herbs to take, I'd suggest seeing a Naturopath/herbalist. I take medication when cramping/migraines get bad but I try to avoid doing so as much as possible. My moods are usually pretty good; it's more physically it can really bring me down. A couple of friends recommended an acupuncturist to me. I've never had acupuncture but I'm open to trying. Apparently diet can play a part (I know you eat healthily - but it might be worthwhile looking into which particular foods to eat more/less of as that time approaches). These are all things that I need to do for myself too. It seems to be hit and miss with me, as to how much I'm affected, which I think is why it's easy to forget about until a bad spell hits again. Sometimes it really does suck.

I prefer to keep more to myself too. A good book, curled up. It takes a lot of energy to be social during that time. Normally I go for dark chocolate but I'm trying to look at alternatives that are supportive in the long term. I dislike that it can affect me so much.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I never seemed to have PMS till a few yrs ago... then we would notice I was more irritable during those few days before... I would cry easier and I could feel this cloud hovering over me....like my brain would get "stuck" if something was bothering me....whereas the rest of the month, little things would just glide off of me.......

I've never heard anyone react to what works for me... yes, I am more irritable, but God help my husband, I need more of his attention during this time or I might feel worse...

He is really wonderful about that, and even if I cause a little ruckus...or the beginnings of some budding fight ...so long as he talks to me...it just "lifts"...and I am good to go. 

A close friend of mine... her PMS got really BAD in her 40's....to the point of ... lashing out ...once in court, she fired her laywer, told the judge off, after feeling she wasn't being treated right-loosing her oldest to her EX... her BF dumped her....all within a few days.... She is normally very in control of herself , soft spoken in public... holds a good job working with kids & all... 

Her Doctor told her to take some vitamin supplement --all I remember is ...there is a # in the name (??) Last I heard, she said she is feeling better.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Her Doctor told her to take some vitamin supplement --all I remember is ...there is a # in the name (??) Last I heard, she said she is feeling better.


Vitamin B12?


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

You guys have me wondering about what herbs and supplements are best...I'm going to have to look at my "women's energy" tea and list the ingredients here...if only I wasn't so comfy all curled up on my couch and tired out in my current state of PMS, i'd get right up and do that!

Great timing for me with this thread!


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

heartsbeating said:


> Vitamin B12?


I take B12 when I drink. something about the liver and nervous system. it actually does help prevent headaches!


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

I hunt down everyone in the family who has not cleaned up after themselves & rage at them.

i have learnt the signs now, if it is bad enough I will warn the family.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh boy- is the timing ever good on this one!

I get so short-fused & grumpy! My husband knows I'm approaching my period when I start crying & snapping at people over tiny things. Luckily, he's a pretty good sport..but I still think he thinks I use PMS as an excuse to act *****y. Ha!

If only he knew how it sucks to feel so crappy for 2 weeks out of the month- 1 week of irritably & 1 week of bleeding/bloating/cramping/fatigue..wheeee, so fun!
One thing that I've noticed that helps me tremendously is when I work out.

I haven't been exercising at all over summer vacation, so my symptoms are stronger now.
But once I start up again, my PMS & period time is MUCH more manageable!
Everything seems more leveled out- I still experience it all, just at a calmer level.

...and chocolate MUST be in the house at that time of the month- its literally a necessity! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

My husband is good about stocking up on chocolate when I have it. Even though I"m not really much of a chocolate junkie. We have 3 kinds of chocolate candy, 4 kinds of cookies, brownies, and ice cream in the house right now. His love languages are definitely acts of service and gifts! It's actually overkill, but I know it's his way of trying to "do" something about it. 

What I'd really like from him, is to let me spazz out or cry and let him be the patient one. That's hit or miss.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I have no chocolate. Someone found my secret stash in the deep chest freezer. . It was wrapped in a paper bag. It must of been used for smores. I did have some nutella which is a great substitute for my chocolate craving. 

I made it through this month without any big blow ups at myself.. Today I hang low with these darn cramps and a heating pad. At least my non stop hunger quit.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

The joys of being female.


----------



## librarydragon (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, I want to kill anyone with dangly parts between the legs for at least two days of each month  Not pretty to be around LOL!! I try to keep it top of mind and to disengage from anything that starts to set off the warning bells.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

How I deal= Go cry in the corner of my mind.

Ever have those moments where you feel you are just a hair's breath away from going over the edge & losing it all??.... That's about me right now.

And that's about all I can do about it.. it to go hide out somewhere.. maybe cry, but usually just avoid all the chores that are piling up & veg my mind out on some solitaire games, or try to find a book.

But.. when you try to bury it too much, then the head starts hurting like a vice-grip.

Its a no win situation, until get some control meds from your doc. But, then you have to get the guts to stand up to the pharmacutical industry & say, YES, you need this medication. NO, doing a 2 month trial on some low class 25 year old generic drug first is NOT going to get you thru life until they approve you to go on prozac.


----------



## MrsKy (May 5, 2012)

My PMS can get pretty bad. I weep and snarl at my husband; it's like a demon taking over me.

I take evening primrose oil capsules for the moodiness. It works very well.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Ya know, it is nice to see women openly admit feeling this way, I have noticed some on this forum that is utterly outraged if a man even suggests a woman might be on her period to explain her sudden vicious behavior... and come on, lets get REAL... sometimes IT IS ! And I am not trying to make excuses for us, we need to get a handle on ourselves, but we all miss it at times, thank God they love us anyway!

We have to put up with their aggressive tendencies towards SEX when they want it (though my husband was never like this- I can't even relate)... and our men have to deal with us --during this time, I'd say it's a fair exchange.

I never get issed: if my husband says to me ...."It's that time of the month, isn't it?" - I just say back..."You know it baby....are you ready for the descent into hell" .... No I am kidding I don't say that last part -- ha ha ...But yeah....I know I am a little out of my head.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

It is real. I completely agree. Some months are better then others. Luckily my nerves calmed down, but now I feel blah with the cramps and bloating. Soon it will be over and I'll be back to my ol self. . 

I'm very lucky that I can spend these nasty crabby days at home and not out in public.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Xanax works for most guys.


----------



## Writer (Aug 3, 2012)

Because of my PCOS, my hormones fluctuate between two settings: angry and normal. I learned to simply watch what I say and meditate. I get PMS, and I get it bad. It seems like everything is amplified that annoys me. I think my husband just stays out of my way for a few days. I know I have lots of alone time then.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Stonewall said:


> Xanax works for most guys.


No Xanax for me. 

I'm allergic or too sensitive to most meds anyways. My body most likely could not handle a strong one like this.:/.

But then again, I'm not a guy.


----------



## Oatmeal (Mar 30, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> These past few days I have not been pleasant at home. I'm not going out of my way to talk to anyone, but when they do something irritating like not picking up after themselves or they keep asking questions over and over I get a little snappy.
> 
> Normally it's not this bad. I apologized to my family yesterday for my silly actions. They do not deserve it and I need to chill. I have this scowl look on my face and they know it's that time to leave me alone.
> 
> ...


Not a lady, but I have to say your attitude about this is really great. PMS is such a taboo subject for a man to bring up to his wife. My wife has gone through some times when she PMS'd very badly, and she would never ever admit to saying anything out of line or that she didn't mean or whatever. Many of the things she said or did during those times hurt me a lot. I think it's fantastic that you are willing to look at it as a problem and perhaps even admit that your behavior changes. Just let your partner know that you're aware of those things if you can.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh, the joys of being a woman. 

I tend to get pretty bad PMS, being emotional and snippy. I do a fairly good job of keeping it under control and will try to exercise more before my period starts, to not only help lessen the PMS(the endorphins help) but to also lessen the horrible cramps I get. I wouldn't recommend taking a bunch of supplements, as even water soluble vitamins can be overdone. I read a medical journal last year from a top hospital about taking anything more than a daily multi-vitamin can up someone's risk for cancer. Personally, exercising and eating right is what helps the most. It would also be a good idea to have your hormone levels tested, if your PMS is severe, just to make sure they are within a normal range.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I exercise as much as my body is allowed to. Having a neck injury puts limitations of my physical activity.:/

I do think chia seeds with omega fats and b vitamins seem to help. I just wish they didn't double the price on me.:/


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I noticed a few sanitary wrappers left on the floor in the restrooms at work (why can't grown folk place in the trash instead of leaving on the floor?) .......and of course my body adjusted accordingly to what's happening with the other women around me. As predicted when starting in a new work place that has women, my date has changed. 

I'd felt a little crampy but wasn't expecting it because of the dates. I told Batman that I was feeling really teary at the littlest things recently. He said maybe I just needed a cry. I didn't know why I would but I nodded in thought. I'm not usually the easy-to-cry type. Well, I have a guilty pleasure of watching Gordon Ramsay's Hotel Hell (lol), and when I started crying watching that, I figured it had to be hormone related. A few days later, it all made sense.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Wrappers on the floor would drive me insane! While my daughter was still living here before adulthood, she had the decency to throw them into the trash behind the cabinet door. I am thankful for that.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

This thread takes me back to when my three daughters and wife would all have PMS at once.

What bliss.....


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

ocotillo said:


> This thread takes me back to when my three daughters and wife would all have PMS at once.
> 
> What bliss.....


My husband is out numbered by us females. My adult daughter moved out, but I have two younger children who are rapidly approaching their teen and pre-teen years. I feel incredibly sorry for him. PMS is not easy to deal with.


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

Big cramper here, at least I was before the Mirena. Now my Mirena is running out and both my husband and I can tell (he never knew me pre-Mirena but he's good at picking up the signs). I'm more irritable and a lot meaner to him with my tone and how I say things. And it's even worse in autumn because I ALSO get electric shocks from doing ANYTHING. And heaven forbid if I get an electric shock while PMSing. It can make me cry lol.

My favourite thing is his big warm hand on my lower stomach. The combination of the pressure and warmth really helps me. And pills. I could get paracetamol/codeine over the counter in England which I can't get here without a prescription, so I'm tempted to go to the doc if things get worse from here.

And I'm glad he recognises the 'timing' of my mood swings, and doesn't necessarily question, 'that time of the month, eh?' (which would make me even more angry) but he'll note that the timing does explain my snappish behaviour. So he knows not to take it personally, and I know to make it up to him when I feel better.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank god I have all sons. And a cycle calendar on my iPhone!


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Jane_Doe said:


> Big cramper here, at least I was before the Mirena. Now my Mirena is running out and both my husband and I can tell (he never knew me pre-Mirena but he's good at picking up the signs). I'm more irritable and a lot meaner to him with my tone and how I say things. And it's even worse in autumn because I ALSO get electric shocks from doing ANYTHING. And heaven forbid if I get an electric shock while PMSing. It can make me cry lol.
> 
> My favourite thing is his big warm hand on my lower stomach. The combination of the pressure and warmth really helps me. And pills. I could get paracetamol/codeine over the counter in England which I can't get here without a prescription, so I'm tempted to go to the doc if things get worse from here.
> 
> And I'm glad he recognises the 'timing' of my mood swings, and doesn't necessarily question, 'that time of the month, eh?' (which would make me even more angry) but he'll note that the timing does explain my snappish behaviour. So he knows not to take it personally, and I know to make it up to him when I feel better.


For cramps I'll use a heating pad. I can't really take too much medicine, my body has enough with my current issues. Even ibuprofen and Tylenol will upset my stomach. 

My PMS is coming soon or is here. I'm feeling a little short with everyone.


----------



## livnlearn (Mar 5, 2012)

Oatmeal said:


> Not a lady, but I have to say your attitude about this is really great. PMS is such a taboo subject for a man to bring up to his wife. My wife has gone through some times when she PMS'd very badly, and she would never ever admit to saying anything out of line or that she didn't mean or whatever. Many of the things she said or did during those times hurt me a lot. I think it's fantastic that you are willing to look at it as a problem and perhaps even admit that your behavior changes. Just let your partner know that you're aware of those things if you can.


HA...she won't admit it to YOU, but something tells me she would be more then willing to admit it to her girlsfriends, or even here, to strangers. I will admit it here that I become a major bitc*, however NOTHING annoys me more then when my husband alludes to the fact that I am in a bad mood because of PMS...especially when it's true . 

not sure why that is :scratchhead:


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

It's the WORST time to hear it, when you're already feeling mad at everything and helpless AND in pain. Then a guy smirks and says 'it must be that time of the month, so I'll let you off for being a b!tch' and thinks he deserves a prize for being so bloody intuitive and sensitive!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> For cramps I'll use a heating pad. I can't really take too much medicine, my body has enough with my current issues. Even ibuprofen and Tylenol will upset my stomach.
> 
> My PMS is coming soon or is here. I'm feeling a little short with everyone.


We haven't had a microwave in years but that's one thing I really miss - is the wheat bags that heat up in the microwave. I'm with the other poster who mentioned her husband's warm hand. My guy is like a radiator. I ask him to place his hands on my lower back or tummy. The geranium oil does seem to help .. and I smell nice lol. I have changed my diet recently and I think that may have helped a little this time around. I'd need to continue consistently to see if these symptoms progressively get better as a result.

I read that calcium, magnesium and B12 are the main vitamins to be considering.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

